# Failed to emerge kdevelop-php-1.0.2

## ivan2k

Ciao, sto tentando di installare kdevelop-php-1.0.2 ma fallisce la compilazione dandomi questo errore:

```
Building CXX object parser/CMakeFiles/kdev4phpparser.dir/generated/phpvisitor.o                                                                                                    

[ 12%] Building CXX object parser/CMakeFiles/kdev4phpparser.dir/generated/phpdefaultvisitor.o                                                                                      

[ 14%] Building CXX object parser/CMakeFiles/kdev4phpparser.dir/phplexer.o                                                                                                         

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kdevelop-php-1.0.2/work/kdevelop-php-1.0.2/parser/generated/phpparser.cpp: In member function ‘void Php::Parser::reportProblem(Php::Parser::ProblemType, const QString&)’:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kdevelop-php-1.0.2/work/kdevelop-php-1.0.2/parser/generated/phpparser.cpp:91: error: no matching function for call to ‘KDevelop::DocumentRange::DocumentRange(QString&, KTextEditor::Range)’

/usr/include/kdevplatform/language/interfaces/../editor/documentrange.h:40: note: candidates are: KDevelop::DocumentRange::DocumentRange(const KDevelop::IndexedString&, const KDevelop::SimpleRange&)

/usr/include/kdevplatform/language/interfaces/../editor/documentrange.h:37: note:                 KDevelop::DocumentRange::DocumentRange()

/usr/include/kdevplatform/language/interfaces/../editor/documentrange.h:35: note:                 KDevelop::DocumentRange::DocumentRange(const KDevelop::DocumentRange&)

[ 16%] Building CXX object parser/CMakeFiles/kdev4phpparser.dir/parsesession.o

make[2]: *** [parser/CMakeFiles/kdev4phpparser.dir/generated/phpparser.o] Error 1                                                                                                  

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kdevelop-php-1.0.2/work/kdevelop-php-1.0.2/parser/parsesession.cpp: In member function ‘bool Php::ParseSession::readFile(const QString&, const char*)’:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kdevelop-php-1.0.2/work/kdevelop-php-1.0.2/parser/parsesession.cpp:80: error: no matching function for call to ‘KDevelop::DocumentRange::DocumentRange(const QString&, KTextEditor::Cursor, KTextEditor::Cursor)’

/usr/include/kdevplatform/language/interfaces/../editor/documentrange.h:40: note: candidates are: KDevelop::DocumentRange::DocumentRange(const KDevelop::IndexedString&, const KDevelop::SimpleRange&)

/usr/include/kdevplatform/language/interfaces/../editor/documentrange.h:37: note:                 KDevelop::DocumentRange::DocumentRange()

/usr/include/kdevplatform/language/interfaces/../editor/documentrange.h:35: note:                 KDevelop::DocumentRange::DocumentRange(const KDevelop::DocumentRange&)

make[2]: *** [parser/CMakeFiles/kdev4phpparser.dir/parsesession.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [parser/CMakeFiles/kdev4phpparser.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: dev-util/kdevelop-php-1.0.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4060:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3155:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1285:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  655:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1540:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1304:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-util/kdevelop-php-1.0.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-util/kdevelop-php-1.0.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kdevelop-php-1.0.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kdevelop-php-1.0.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/kdevelop-php-1.0.2/work/kdevelop-php-1.0.2'
```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4_Z92Ja-modular i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4_Z92Ja-modular-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2400_@_1.83GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 May 2011 10:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/ivan"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.1.158/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avahi berkdb bluetooth bonjour branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fbcon firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify lzma mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl session spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Qualcuno combina a darmi una mano?

Grazie

----------

## ago

questi generalmente sono errori da bugzilla e non da forum, in ogni caso posta sempre l'intero build log

----------

## ivan2k

 *ago wrote:*   

> questi generalmente sono errori da bugzilla e non da forum, in ogni caso posta sempre l'intero build log

 

Scusa ma sono nuovo e ci capisco poco, vedrò di aprire un bug in bugzilla appena capisco come si fa e cosa devo includere ....

Grazie dell'aiuto

----------

## ivan2k

Ho aperto il bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368739

ma non è ancora stato confermato, e sembra che nessuno se ne sia accorto.

Sono io troppo paranoico   :Very Happy:  ? Oppure ho sbagliato qualcosa?

----------

## ago

confermato =)

----------

## ivan2k

Ma lo hai confermato tu? Scusa ma come funziona il meccanismo di bugzilla?

----------

## ago

di default viene assegnato a bug-wranglers che poi assegnano a chi di competenza

----------

